# Where Does It Say the Program is Dolby Surround?



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Where does it say if a program is being broadcast and the 211 is sending out Dolby Digital Surround. I checked the program guide. I didn't find anything there. I also hit the Info button on several programs, including HD movie channels. They just said "Stereo". Any ideas?

Michael


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Michael1, My name is Mike and I work for DISH Network. I understand that you are trying to find out if shows are broadcasting in Dolby Digital. Most or all HD programming should have 5.1 Dolby Digital Surround. It depends on the programming that you are watching and if its being broadcast in Dolby. Most SD programming will be Stereo. You can check to see if your Surround Sound system or receiver has a Dolby Digital light, if your system has it and its on then your sound is going to be Dolby Digital. You can also go though your DISH Network VIP211 menu and check settings (Menu, 6, 7). I hope this helps. If you have any additional questions or concerns let us know.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. I appreciate the help.

It's a shame it's not an indicator in the 211K. It would help with debugging.

BTW, I believe the menu sequence you were referring to is Menu, 6, 6 (rather than 7 since 7 is HD Setup).

Michael


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome Michael1. You make a great point to have an indicator on the VIP211k. I will forward your feedback to our engineers. My apologizes your right with the sequence. Thanks Michael1.


----------

